# frustrated!!!!



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

i was reading an article from forbes magazine today about the worst affected economies in the world and ireland came in 5th. theoretically we are in depression as contraction has been more than 10% in one year. as a result of this there is bugger all work, so there are lads out there doing jobs just for a wage. how in jaysus' name am i meant to service my overheads when i can only scrape a wage out of a job. now i'm a small company and my overheads are minimal...insurance...tool wear and tear.... vehicles etc. maybe its time to get out of it all together. irelands economy is bad but the building industry is in much worse shape. for example: there is a need for 20000 houses a year in ireland. at the moment we have a 250 000 surplus of houses according to local resources. and no one buying any houses. do the math on that one. its going to be a long time before it gets back to normal. 
when i started this trade 15 years ago i thought i was learning something that would stand to me, at the least keep me in employment. how wrong was i. in ireland my trade is as useful as a tits on a bull. whats the point of being good at what you do if there is no work to do it. 
sorry for moaning people but sometimes i need to get it out there. maybe its time to revert back to the good old irish ways and emigrate(again) is there anywhere in this world where there is a good chance of work at the moment.


----------



## Solution Industries (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey AussieRoofer you stressin out man!

There's tests all over the place eh, you're not the only one. As for your trade, I'm heaps liking what you said about being good at it. That's the key bud. An old proverb says 'Have you seen someone skillful at their work? They'll end up before kings!'

Hoping you can hold out till it turns round. How many times I've heard farmers in the bush (I've lived in rural Vic & NSW) say 'It'll get worse before it gets better' - but then say 'but it'll get better, that's for sure'. They're troopers, we can take sure take a leaf out of their book.

I've read a bit about people pumping money into the Irish economy (Google moving more and more operations there is one big example) but I've always got my doubts - are they doing it for the economy or for their own backs coz they can trade the dollar good??

Everyone's out for their own - we just gotta do what we do good and hold out - that's the only way to pass the test.

On ya mate. Keep it up.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Same thing here with people working for wages. Everyone that loses their job opens up a business. I'm shocked at what they are charging because they'd be better off working for me comparing what they are charging to what I am paying... then there are the guys who quit their job and then go out on their own trying to poach my customers. That frustrates me, because those people are criminals. 

But I see the kind of work these people are doing and know I am going to be in business for as long as I choose, assuming I choose. I too am having major second thoughts about working for myself anymore.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

a quantity surveyor called me the other day asking if i was a proper company set up to supply. and could i price a job for him. grand. priced the job taking into consideration he wanted a fully above board roofer. sadly he wanted a roofer with all the trimmings but didnt want to pay for him. i priced this re-roof on the limits of no profit. thats the way it goes i suppose. guess i'll just keep on trying. i'll take my inspiration, as suggested, from the farmers at the back of beyond. it will get better. i stand with defiance in the face of this economic slump and say bring it on!!!! lol.:laughing:


----------

